# Format your excel formulas to inches and fractions



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you ever had the result of a formula in excel to return something like 17.3333 then tried to format that cell to fractions up to two digits? Only to get a result of 17 1/3 when you really need it to be in 1/32, 1/16 or 1/64 increments.

Well I have a solution for you.

In this video I will demonstrate how you can use the MROUND function to accomplish this.

So check it out and let me know what you think.

Here is the link.
http://youtu.be/Jfy_lglzNhA


----------

